# Gas check at the tunnel



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

What on earth does the gas check they make you go through before boarding the shuttle actually achieve?

We're just back from a trip to France. Our van, like many others I presume, has a gas locker which contains 2 gas cylinders one behind the other.

Being semi-organised, I have them arranged so that the one that is in use is at the back, and the full spare is at the front (not connected) so that when the gas runs out, which it inevitably does in the middle of the night when it's pissing down with rain, all I have to do is move the pigtail from the rear bottle to the front one, which I find much easier in a cramped locker than the other way round, and it's MUCH less noisy for the neighbours than physically swapping the bottles round with the various clangings that that entails.

Anyway, I'm sure you know what's coming next; on both the way out to France and the way back, we get pulled to one side for the 'I need to check that your gas is physically turned off' check.

On each occasion I open the locker for the bloke, who sticks his hand in and checks that the nearest bottle _*the spare, which isn't connected to anything*_ is turned off.

Eh!?

No, I didn't bother to point out that they really ought to check the bottle that is connected to the regulator rather than my spare and, yes I know that I have turned the gas off but really, what do they think this check actually achieves??

Morph.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Useful reminder to check it yourself? I have had occasions when I've just been asked if it's off.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Im in Calais waiting to be called, I'll let them know of your concerns with double gas bottles.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

They really do have to satisfy themselves that there is no "live" gas in the tunnel, and they do put us on last so that in the event of a gas-related fire we can be extracted quickly.
In cases such as you relate, I think of the immigration checks on our last two departures from Dunkerque. Big boots have clambered on board, looked around, opened the bathroom and looked inside and then left. Not a peep up into the overcab, where I could have stashed two small Afghans behind the sunloungers and barbecue kit.

It's all down to the training and assiduity of the people used to do the job.

Forgive them, Morph. They know not what they do.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

The reason for the check is valid LPG is heavier than air and would pool in the bottom of the tunnel, But I agree that the check is so basic they may as well just ask ,
As Thursdays child says the mentality is astounding we came back this Thursday and border force had caught a dozen illegals on an article bringing tyres from Romania , they then went all the way through the 4 rows of cars alongside us and totally ignored our row of vans campers and motorhomes???.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> Useful reminder to check it yourself? I have had occasions when I've just been asked if it's off.


Yes, that'd be absolutely fine and worthwhile. "Is your gas off?" Er., yikes, I forgot to do it this morning, I'll turn it off now!

It's the pointless charade of pretending to check which makes no sense.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

On more than one occasion on both sides when the weather has been inclement they have just asked me if it is turned off.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have only ever had the gas checked at Plymouth....

But have been checked for stowaways at Calais - the heavy footed individual (probably the same one as mentioned above) came on and asked us where we would hide a stowaway......

he didn't check any of those places but merely looked in the fridge.....

and then left.....

They are obviously highly intellectual, probably 1st Class Honours Graduates in something useful like "David Beckham Studies".......

and are probably paid a substantial amount for that fiasco.......

oh yes, they were Brits not French...... :roll: 

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I suppose there is a reason why it should be turned off?????

We never turn it off till asked, then turn it off in full view of the checker

They have always asked

Aldra


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

aldra said:


> I suppose there is a reason why it should be turned off?????


As Rugbyken has said LPGi is heavier than air and would stay in the tunnel, waiting for a spark!
I thinks it's sensible, the other say I did a quick check of fittings and found a hose that had worked a little loose. Easy to fix but it could also have been leaking gas. If a lot of vans leaked a little there could be a substantial build up.


----------

